# Possible Put down :((((((((



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok so my Rex is almost 8 months.. Have spent a lot of time training him and loving him. I walk him every day. Play ball and so on. No signs of dog agression at all. But
He charges the people walking down the street or mowing thier lawns. Agressively mind you. He is fine if i aproach with him. I adopted him so ive been kinda aware just in case. But if he does it one more time, i will have no choise. I am heart broken and dreeding this more and more each time he does this. Im sorry to throw all this on you, just need to share this. It killing me


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

just curious how he charges people if he is on a leash or in a secure yard?


----------



## aj_harness (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm stuck in same struggle you are. First I have to ask do you have him fixed or tried taken him to vet to see if he has medical issue causing it? Also was he socialized as a pup or prior to this and did he have issues or this just start? Thats some advice I got besides just flat out kill him.


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

he is in a secure electric yard..he hates the line and stays far away from it...intill he sees some one.. He is fixed and properly socialized... IDK what to do ..but i cant have him hurt some one..nor will i just lock him up..sad thing is i live in the country sooo its bad when people start to aviod ur house


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

hes associating the shock with what/who's on the other side of the barrier. sounds like if you hand walk him in the yard with you holding the leash every time he goes out, your problem is solved.
Its your yard, you own it. make sure he dog knows that


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

Its not just the yard..he did this before the fence..i installed this after the problem started..and it did nothing


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I wouldn't be too hasty in the decision to put him down. Work with him and try to find out what initiates this behavior. If you're real worried have him evaluated by a professional in obedience training perhaps. One of my pups has a thing for anything riding a bike, not aggressive but he does spazz out a bit.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't like those e-fences....at all. Don't trust them. No guarantee to keep anything in or out.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Electric fences are not very good IMO, they don't stop people or other animals coming INSIDE your yard and causing problems. 

I would have a friend of your come over and run the lawn mower so you can work with him while it happening. Could be a fear reaction, but the charging at people in his yard could be a warning. I would leash him, no longer getting free access, he needs to earn that freedom not just be given it. 

You should hire a behaviorist. he is at the teenage years and needs some direction before its too late.


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah i took him to my friend duke whos good with these things..he said to aproach with him and show its ok...i did this..next step chain him only when he is out side and can be monitored...did this nothing. E fence..nothing. Ive tried positive reinforcement.. Nothing. He has even started to try and eat people when we go for car rides. But when he is out side and right next to me he loves them. He chased some poor woman in circles trying to get her the other day. And some of this may be caused by some woman who drives up and down the road with her boxer running next to the car. This causes my pup and my gfs to spaz out. And i have issues with the bike thing as well


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

And also its not just the lawn mower...he rides on mine with me .. Its just people


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah saint, I wouldnt put anything down cuz i couldnt handle it. i would step up cuz i made the decision to be responsible for a rescue animal. edsel you need to put on your clint eastwood face and control this. what ever it takes


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

First, I must say, regardless of if he hates the electric fence or not, it's not really as secure as you may think it is. If he's truly showing signs of aggression, the electric shock will only agitate this aggression in the long run. 

How old was this dog when you adopted him? How much training/socialization have you done with him? Not to sound demeaning, but how much experience do you have in training a dog, especially of this breed? Did you work with a trainer or in a group class setting? How long has this behavior been going on? Have you had him medically evaluated for things that could be wrong internally, like a tumor, thyroid problem, etc.?

I highly recommend you get your dog a good chain spot setup, or a roofed kennel to keep him in, secure enough to contain him, until you have time to have him evaluated. Best of luck to you and please keep us posted.


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

Im trying. I really am.. He either A will get in trouble or B. get hit by a car trying. My thing is i didnt get him to keep him locked up in a cage. This is my companion. I dont want to put him down. But all it takes is for this problem to get out of control 1 time. And not only is he done but so am i and my family. People around here are already being a pain about his breed. I just dont want this to get worse


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

ThaLadyPit said:


> First, I must say, regardless of if he hates the electric fence or not, it's not really as secure as you may think it is. If he's truly showing signs of aggression, the electric shock will only agitate this aggression in the long run.
> 
> How old was this dog when you adopted him? How much training/socialization have you done with him? Not to sound demeaning, but how much experience do you have in training a dog, especially of this breed? Did you work with a trainer or in a group class setting? How long has this behavior been going on? Have you had him medically evaluated for things that could be wrong internally, like a tumor, thyroid problem, etc.?
> 
> I highly recommend you get your dog a good chain spot setup, or a roofed kennel to keep him in, secure enough to contain him, until you have time to have him evaluated. Best of luck to you and please keep us posted.


Its fine i understand your point. Ive had 3 already in my life not including this one( one still kicking and 12 years old other cuaght cancer and had to be put down at 8. And ive had him since he was 8 weeks old. This had been going on for 2 months now. He has been fixed since 10 weeks so its most likely not a hormonal thing and i will turn it off for a few days and observe the situation further. I have a check up next week i will take him to and see what else they can do. Blood work and such showed normal.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't agree.It sounds like that no matter what, this dog is trying to go after people as long as he's not around.That is a liability to me.A huge one.Especially if he does actually have a apbt and not a mastiff or bandog,etc..
IMHO if you've tried controlling,training,etc..and the problem hasn't gotten better,then go ahead and PTS before it becomes a bigger issue.
I've said this in all my other posts concerning "pit bulls" with HA issues.Why spend the hours wasted on a dog who may be HA when there are so many other dogs out there waiting to be adopted who are not HA at all.


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah it hurts so bad..so bad but the right thing sucks and at least i gave him a chance..and like u guys told me when i joined..HA isnt in the breed.. at least not supposed to be.. and he is APBT my gf has a Neapolitan Mastiff they are best friends..same age but no issues there.. Just sucks


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

edsel1134 said:


> Im trying. I really am.. He either A will get in trouble or B. get hit by a car trying. *My thing is i didnt get him to keep him locked up in a cage. * This is my companion. I dont want to put him down. But all it takes is for this problem to get out of control 1 time. And not only is he done but so am i and my family. People around here are already being a pain about his breed. * I just dont want this to get worse*





edsel1134 said:


> Its fine i understand your point. Ive had 3 already in my life not including this one( one still kicking and 12 years old other cuaght cancer and had to be put down at 8. And* ive had him since he was 8 weeks old. This had been going on for 2 months now.* He has been fixed since 10 weeks so its most likely not a hormonal thing and i will turn it off for a few days and observe the situation further. I have a check up next week i will take him to and see what else they can do. Blood work and such showed normal.


Okay, so you say you didn't get him to keep him locked in a cage, but you don't want this to get worse. Let me say this... unless you take immediate action and do what was suggested (chain or kennel him when you're unable to watch him, and leash him at all other times) then it will get worse! Not trying to pick on you, but you avoided answering my questions about the training you've done with him, which could in part be why he's acting this way. He has no leadership in his life. He sees you as another member of the pack. All I can say is, if you don't take the precautionary measures now, you'll be back telling us he had to be euthanized or was shot by a police officer b/c of his aggressive behavior. Please spare him, yourself and the breed's reputation as a whole and be responsible for what you have, get a handle on the situation and keep him contained with something other than an electric fence, until you can assess the situation properly and straighten this mess out.


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

As for the training..Yes he has leader ship.. Yes he has been to group classes with duke and such. I may be young but ive done a lot work with him. I dont even let him in the house before me. We have trained a Neapolitan mastiff male not fixed how to behave and have a sence of belonging. So the pit is as well. This isnt something im just being lazy about. We have a kennal and i have leashed him. All it does is makes the event worse if i lock him up . I know my dog. Ive had him for a while now. When he does this he has a very unusual look in his eyes that i dont trust. I am taking responsibilty for the dog. Its not that im being lazy or havent done shit. I take this dog every where with me and have spent a lot of time training him. I know this is just a process of elimination and trying to help me but got to understand this is getting to the last resort


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

Killing the dog needs to be your last resort.
I'm not exactly sure how you view the situation but regardless of one of my dogs hating other people and dogs we kept him and as long as you have a backyard and you have common sense keeping a dog that is human aggressive shouldn't be that big of an issue.
that goes for if you can't train him.

Though this is your dog and you should reach out to get a dog trainer to help you.

I have simply never heard of someone saying they are going to put they're dog down even if they are human aggressive.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm sorry if you feel offended by my asking questions, but in order to help you sort things out, which obviously you need otherwise you wouldn't have posted, I need to know answers to questions so that myself and everyone else who can and will offer input can offer it accordingly. Sometimes, there's nothing you can do differently than you already have. But trust me, if he's got "a very unusual look in his eyes" then he needs to be contained, restrained, muzzled, etc. before he actually hurts someone. He doesn't need to be the next headline, or late night news story. I know you know this already, but sometimes it helps to have someone else remind you for it to really ring true in your mind.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

By electric fence, I am assuming you mean the underground fencing. This is NOT a good choice for containment of a high drive dog, especially one who is known to have issues. Many dogs are over-stimulated/frustrated by barriers, especially those that expose them to high levels of sight and smell input (chain link, e-fencing) while impeding the ability to interact. As Firehazard already mentioned, when you add in the negative reinforcer of the e-fence, you can really up the stress/frustration level the dog feels to the stimulus.
Your first priority should be to secure the dog (an e-fence is NOT secure, even if you think he respects it) in an area/manner that reduces his opportunity to react negatively to his environment, and reduces/eliminates his opportunity to actually act on those frustrations.

What training/socialization have you done with him? I saw this asked, but I missed the answer, I'm sorry.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

phrlandy said:


> Killing the dog needs to be your last resort.
> I'm not exactly sure how you view the situation but regardless of one of my dogs hating other people and dogs we kept him and as long as you have a backyard and you have common sense keeping a dog that is human aggressive shouldn't be that big of an issue.
> that goes for if you can't train him.
> 
> ...


You obviously haven't been around here that long, have you? :hammer:


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

Several group training sessions while he was being raised. IM not being mean back i apreciate it.. I really do.. just starting to get to that point of no return. I never used this fence with my other dogs..and just had them flag trained like he is as well..just somethings not clicking right.. Its like a switch goes off and he goes nuts..its not a scared bark but something way deeper and agressive his whole stance changes. As of right now he is our fenced in kennal


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

He is he when the mower isn't around? When meeting people outside your yard? In the home? What are his triggers for this reaction?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

group training is nothing, you need behaiour modification. you need someone who has experience with this issue and can work with you as well as your dog. I just feel like you are missing something. not slacking but maybe lacking. obviously the dog doesnt understand its not acceptable behavior or he wouldnt do it


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Do not let that dog outside unleashed. Seek a bulldog savy trainer. DO NOT CALL YOUR SHELTER DOG AN APBT.


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> You obviously haven't been around here that long, have you? :hammer:


Nope.
Kinda mind blowing if you aslk me I think killing your dog is taking the easy way out instead of taking the right steps towards rehabilitation.


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

phrlandy said:


> Nope.
> Kinda mind blowing if you aslk me I think killing your dog is taking the easy way out instead of taking the right steps towards rehabilitation.


Agreed. Sorta wish i didnt enter this thread because i cant imagine putting a dog down because of this.

Cant you just get a heavy duty leash to keep him on? In all honesty i feel ending a dogs life that has done nothing wrong is cruel. If he's fine with you and not so fine with "public" then dont let him be in public off a leash and out of your control. I dont consider an electric fence being under control. I live on a VERY busy intersection and at the moment dont have enough money to fence in my backyard and i wouldnt trust an electric fence if the company told me it was 110% fail proof.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

There are not saying put the dog down first. They are saying try everything then if the dog is truly HA then do it. 

Everyone on this site that has been around awhile, takes a HUGE amount of personal time and lots of money making sure they are responsible with there dogs. None of us need another "pitbull" in the news attacking or killing someone. 

Honestly I agree, if your dog is a danger and you can not 100% control then it needs to be done. That is providing you tired everything else. If you disagree then you've ether been very lucky, or never been in a sucky situation. 

Personally, I was attacked by a lab looking dog that was HA when I was 16, over 20 grand in doctors bill that my parents paid. If a dog is beyond help, its the nicest thing that can be done.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

the dog has no structure and the owner prolly isnt very dedicated to it. would you like him to surrender the dog to a shelter for someone else to get hurt? or should the dog be humanely euthed? Its so common for these dogs to not get the chance they deserve by owners that have no desire to take the extra step. yeah im pretty disgusted too but it is what it is.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

phrlandy said:


> Nope.
> Kinda mind blowing if you aslk me I think killing your dog is taking the easy way out instead of taking the right steps towards rehabilitation.


Actually, it's not. Sometimes it's the only way to deal with a situation like this.



Oje said:


> Agreed. Sorta wish i didnt enter this thread because i cant imagine putting a dog down because of this.
> 
> Cant you just get a heavy duty leash to keep him on? In all honesty i feel ending a dogs life that has done nothing wrong is cruel. If he's fine with you and not so fine with "public" then dont let him be in public off a leash and out of your control. I dont consider an electric fence being under control. I live on a VERY busy intersection and at the moment dont have enough money to fence in my backyard and i wouldnt trust an electric fence if the company told me it was 110% fail proof.


If the owner can't control the dog, or refuses to take the necessary steps to control the dog, then what do you recommend?



Vilebeast said:


> There are not saying put the dog down first. They are saying try everything then if the dog is truly HA then do it.
> 
> Everyone on this site that has been around awhile, takes a HUGE amount of personal time and lots of money making sure they are responsible with there dogs. None of us need another "pitbull" in the news attacking or killing someone.
> 
> ...


Thank you Vilebeast for helping to clarify the message we're trying to convey here.

I'd like to share a story with y'all that you may have seen on another thread similar to this one, or you may not have.

Every owner/handler deals with their own dogs differently, so please don't take offense to the members who posted recommending you euthanize him. Simply put, that is how they would deal with the situation. Not because they can't properly train their dog, but due to other contributing factors (maybe they have children of their own, and a zero tolerance policy in their house/on their yard). I myself have children, and have been in this situation, only my dog was a product of my own breeding. I owned her father before her, and a friend of mine owned her mother. She was raised in the home with my oldest daughter. She showed several warning signs along the way, nipping and biting me when being corrected or when I grab her collar to put a lead on her or guide her into her kennel. My daughter and I were outside with the dogs one day while they played, and the dogs began barking at someone walking by. My daughter (approximately 18 mos old then) was mimicking the dogs, barking and hitting the fence, and the dog I speak of turned her attention from the person walking by to my daughter in a split second, and went for her with no growl or bark whatsoever, just bared teeth. She lunged for my daughter, and I caught her just in time, and took her to the ground. I immediately kenneled her (this happened on a Friday evening) and kept her away from my daughter for the rest of the weekend. Come Monday morning, I took her to the vet clinic where I was working part time, and told my vet that I needed her euthanized. He asked why and I told him. He said "Well, I hate to put down a perfectly healthy dog, let's just adopt her out to a family with no children." I couldn't be responsible for her potentially biting someone else's child, so I refused. I told him she needed to be euthanized, and that I wasn't leaving until she was dead. So, with respect for my wishes, he got the syringe ready, I restrained her and blocked her vein for him while he administered the medicine that would end her life. I held her closely, apologized for it having to be the way it was, and kissed her as she took her last breath. I made sure she had no vital signs, and I carried her to the incinerator myself. It may sound harsh, and hard to accept or deal with, but I knew she was just an ill-tempered dog through no fault of her own, for I created her. I did everything with her, from potty training, crate training, to obedience training and socialization. She had previously been great with kids of all ages, had no issues going to a park or base-wide function where there were 100s of people in the same area. She was well behaved, and obedient. No health issues, physically, so there was nothing else I could do. Between my children and my dogs, I put my children first. This may not be the case for others, but I speak from my own experience.









Axil, at approximately 16 mos old, and the dog I speak of above.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

to me it sounds like you set your dog up to fail . Sorry but an E fence is not meant for a dog like this, you already know they dog doesnt listen to the boundarys yet you still put him out there? You know he chases and goes after people yet you Allow him to do that. 
A proper solution would be to chain him so he cant leave your yard { proper set up , you can ask around here how to set that up} or a secure dog run if you cant properly fence your yard. Also working with a professional trainer would help you by the sounds of it, although to me you already sound like you are giving up and not willing to try. This dog sounds like he is failing due to owner setting him up to do so. I agree with the above if you cant put in the work it will take with him DO NOT rehome this dog I would euthanize too, although the solution seems pretty simple here , stop the dog from chasing people. My dogs dont leave the yard without a leash on plain and simple.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

In a nutshell, this is a perfect example of why our breed is in such termoil and the shelters are full of them. if you think your dog has issues, just wait till that mastiff matures....


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

UNcle has 110 acres. IM there almost every day.. We may be relocating him so he wont have this problem any more.. Like i said...last resort. If my uncle will take him then good...if not idk what to do yet. This isnt just me being heartless. I knew the resk in getting a doing i know nothing about. Just trying every option first. Im not just killing my dog. Why do you think i posted this? Its getting to the point of running out of options.


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

Vilebeast said:


> There are not saying put the dog down first. They are saying try everything then if the dog is truly HA then do it.
> 
> Everyone on this site that has been around awhile, takes a HUGE amount of personal time and lots of money making sure they are responsible with there dogs. None of us need another "pitbull" in the news attacking or killing someone.
> 
> ...


I have been attacked aand you know what I did? Round house kicked that dog in the mouth.
Cool I got negged by someone for saying that saving a dogs life isn't right. Lolol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

we're tryin to help you with your dog, thats what we do here. pm me if you want me to help you find someone near you that can help with behavior. it doesnt make sence to not try


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

The mastiff has no issues what so ever..Reddog im fine.. You need to read the whole post before you say i have no dedication to my animal
And to THELADYPIT
ty for this story.. I know it hurts and kills me just that it may be an option. and to every one else thanks for your help and support so far


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> to me it sounds like you set your dog up to fail . Sorry but an E fence is not meant for a dog like this, you already know they dog doesnt listen to the boundarys yet you still put him out there? You know he chases and goes after people yet you Allow him to do that.
> A proper solution would be to chain him so he cant leave your yard { proper set up , you can ask around here how to set that up} or a secure dog run if you cant properly fence your yard. Also working with a professional trainer would help you by the sounds of it, although to me you already sound like you are giving up and not willing to try. This dog sounds like he is failing due to owner setting him up to do so. I agree with the above if you cant put in the work it will take with him DO NOT rehome this dog I would euthanize too, although the solution seems pretty simple here , stop the dog from chasing people. My dogs dont leave the yard without a leash on plain and simple.


We'll said.


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

You guys are not geting it. He is going out of his way to get people


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> If the owner can't control the dog, or refuses to take the necessary steps to control the dog, then what do you recommend?


The key word in your sentence is refuses. Im a firm believer in our dogs dont fail, we set them up for failure. I dont feel someone can say they cant fully control their dog because they fear an electric fence wont work all the time. You can dig a hole and burry a block of cement with a leash attached designed to hold a dog double the weight and i guarantee you that dog wont get near anyone walking by. I keep my dog on a leash and he barks when people walk by sometimes, he's a dog, he's allowed to bark. His leash keeps him about 20ft from the sidewalk. If they dont like being barked at they can choose to walk a different route. On my property my dog is allowed to bark as long as its not too early in the morning or too late at night.

Growing up my parents had what would have been considered a human aggressive dog. Never once did we consider putting her down. She was fine with us, never showed any signs at all but anytime someone she didnt know came to the house, mostly my friends, she showed signs of aggression so whenever someone came we simply put her in my parents room until they were gone. My parents have a fenced in yard so that wasnt an issue and they never took her to public places where she would have the chance to bite someone.

I guess if the owner feels they are at the end of the line, at the very least first try to find someone who understands the dogs issues and may be willing to work with the dog. I know advertising a human aggressive pitbull probably wont get people banging down your door begging to adopt it, but someone might take the chance. Someone like myself for instance who has no kids, if my dog loved me and hated the rest of the planet that wouldnt bother me in the least. I wouldnt put him in positions to harm anyone and if someone isnt physically able to control a dog of this size then maybe they shouldnt have gotten this breed to begin with. I dont know my dogs current weight but when he's leashed he can pull til his hearts content, i have a harness on him and full control the entire time. Someone unable to do the same perhaps shoud look into adopting a lap dog.



edsel1134 said:


> You guys are not geting it. He is going out of his way to get people


He's a dog, he cant unclip himself from a leash and get people. The only way he can get to people is if you allow him to get to people. You own your dog, it sounds like you are letting your dog own you.


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

edsel1134 said:


> You guys are not geting it. He is going out of his way to get people


I'm sure everyone understands.
Personally I think some of you are to trigger happy on euthanizing a dog.
The story above got me a bit irritated cause it seems like you wanted the dog dead.
If you saw signs why didn't you take precautions?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

edsel1134 said:


> The mastiff has no issues what so ever..Reddog im fine.. You need to read the whole post before you say i have no dedication to my animal
> And to THELADYPIT
> ty for this story.. I know it hurts and kills me just that it may be an option. and to every one else thanks for your help and support so far


Just FYI, in case you didn't know, Redog is the boss here (this is his forum), so he does read, a whole lot more than he posts. Hence why I call him the Phantom lol. He's been in your shoes, and had to learn how to deal with this type of behavior, and has mastered it successfully. Ask him about Bob!

And, FTR, it's *THALADYPIT*, no E in it.

It did hurt, but I had to do what was right and responsible. We're doing the best we can to help you out by giving you options on how to handle this, and Euthanizing being a last resort, but you have to understand this takes much more commitment than just adopting a puppy and doing a couple group training sessions and socializing your dog with people you frequently talk to or see. We're not trying to put you down, or be demeaning in any way, but when you say things like you refuse to "cage" your dog b/c of his behavior, how do you expect us to respond?

Our biggest fear, as a community of bulldog lovers/fanciers, is that your dog will be the next headline on the front page, or 5:00 news story in your area. Forgive me, please, but it's the ignorant comments like "I didn't get him to keep him caged" and that you use an underground electric fence to "contain" him in your yard, that throw up red flags to us. Several of us have already stated that the E-Fence can very well be a trigger to his aggression, but you make no statement of doing something differently to curb the anxiety or better control him. This worries us very much so.


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

Oje said:


> The key word in your sentence is refuses. Im a firm believer in our dogs dont fail, we set them up for failure. I dont feel someone can say they cant fully control their dog because they fear an electric fence wont work all the time. You can dig a hole and burry a block of cement with a leash attached designed to hold a dog double the weight and i guarantee you that dog wont get near anyone walking by. I keep my dog on a leash and he barks when people walk by sometimes, he's a dog, he's allowed to bark. His leash keeps him about 20ft from the sidewalk. If they dont like being barked at they can choose to walk a different route. On my property my dog is allowed to bark as long as its not too early in the morning or too late at night.
> 
> Growing up my parents had what would have been considered a human aggressive dog. Never once did we consider putting her down. She was fine with us, never showed any signs at all but anytime someone she didnt know came to the house, mostly my friends, she showed signs of aggression so whenever someone came we simply put her in my parents room until they were gone. My parents have a fenced in yard so that wasnt an issue and they never took her to public places where she would have the chance to bite someone.
> 
> ...


I as well grew up with a ha dog and by far one of the best dogs I have had in this life.
Idk if our views are tainted or what but this just doesn't make sense.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oje said:


> The key word in your sentence is refuses. Im a firm believer in our dogs dont fail, we set them up for failure. I dont feel someone can say they cant fully control their dog because they fear an electric fence wont work all the time. You can dig a hole and burry a block of cement with a leash attached designed to hold a dog double the weight and i guarantee you that dog wont get near anyone walking by. I keep my dog on a leash and he barks when people walk by sometimes, he's a dog, he's allowed to bark. His leash keeps him about 20ft from the sidewalk. If they dont like being barked at they can choose to walk a different route. On my property my dog is allowed to bark as long as its not too early in the morning or too late at night.
> 
> Growing up my parents had what would have been considered a human aggressive dog. Never once did we consider putting her down. She was fine with us, never showed any signs at all but anytime someone she didnt know came to the house, mostly my friends, she showed signs of aggression so whenever someone came we simply put her in my parents room until they were gone. My parents have a fenced in yard so that wasnt an issue and they never took her to public places where she would have the chance to bite someone.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I'm not saying the dog isn't allowed to bark. My dogs bark, but I don't allow them to rush people, barking and growling, teeth bared. Also, contrary to your statement, I've seen dogs with the ability to unclip themselves from chains/leashes, open gates, etc., so it's more a matter of the owner taking the extra steps to ensure this can't happen.



phrlandy said:


> I'm sure everyone understands.
> Personally I think some of you are to trigger happy on euthanizing a dog.
> The story above got me a bit irritated cause it seems like you wanted the dog dead.
> *If you saw signs why didn't you take precautions?*


I did take precautions. She was perfectly behaved in public, obedient as ever. Couldn't have asked for a better dog, obedience/manners-wise. At first, it was only with me that she behaved this way. She was raised with my daughter, and had NEVER so much as raised her hackles at my daughter. When this happened, I removed her from the situation, and didn't allow her around my daughter anymore. Had I told my then-husband, he would've broken her neck and not thought twice about it. It was either that, and face animal cruelty charges, or do the humane thing. As I previously stated, my kids come first. That's just the #1 rule of parenting. You put NOTHING or NO ONE before your children! If you can't understand that, then I'm very sorry for you.


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

Its not that ive only done a small amount with him. Or anything in that nature. The e fence was to try and help him have a sense of this is where i can go. I can see it as a possible agressor as well.. Its off and he is in the fenced kenal. This is just a last resort. Today im taking him to a behavour specialist and the vet at the same time. They are going to run some tests. And no quick ones either. This is a 3 hour appt. And sorry about typing your name wrong. Just a little worked up and trying to do the right thing.


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

edsel1134 said:


> Its not that ive only done a small amount with him. Or anything in that nature. The e fence was to try and help him have a sense of this is where i can go. I can see it as a possible agressor as well.. Its off and he is in the fenced kenal. This is just a last resort. Today im taking him to a behavour specialist and the vet at the same time. They are going to run some tests. And no quick ones either. This is a 3 hour appt. And sorry about typing your name wrong. Just a little worked up and trying to do the right thing.


At the end of the day its your dog, and your loss if u put it down.
I just hope you make the right decision and hope everything works out.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

edsel1134 said:


> Its not that ive only done a small amount with him. Or anything in that nature. The e fence was to try and help him have a sense of this is where i can go. I can see it as a possible agressor as well.. Its off and he is in the fenced kenal. This is just a last resort. Today im taking him to a behavour specialist and the vet at the same time. They are going to run some tests. And no quick ones either. This is a 3 hour appt. And sorry about typing your name wrong. Just a little worked up and trying to do the right thing.


You're okay with me on the type-o. I completely understand your condition, as I've been there. I had to seek the help of breeder friends of mine (mentors) to learn just what to do to handle my situation. I had a complete work up, blood work/x-rays/ultrasounds to make sure there was nothing physically wrong with my girl in order to rule out every possible cause. It was not an easy decision to make, and coming to grips with reality can be a real slap in the face sometimes, and it hurts like hell. Best of luck to you in your endeavors today, and I hope you find a resolution to your problem.


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

edsel1134 said:


> Its not that ive only done a small amount with him. Or anything in that nature. The e fence was to try and help him have a sense of this is where i can go. I can see it as a possible agressor as well.. Its off and he is in the fenced kenal. This is just a last resort. Today im taking him to a behavour specialist and the vet at the same time. They are going to run some tests. And no quick ones either. This is a 3 hour appt. And sorry about typing your name wrong. Just a little worked up and trying to do the right thing.


I understand what youre saying about giving him a sense of where to go, but he's also a dog and may have the thought to go further. With a leash it doesnt come down to relying on the sense of the dog, it comes down to he can only go the length of the leash.

I'll share a little bit about my dog and training, although it wasnt for aggression...

I was strongly against crate training when i got him, the idea of locking him up in a crate sounded almost mean to me. So the first day i had him i went to work and gave him free roam of my house. I came home to two piles of poop, and pee in a couple places. Second day of work i locked him in a bedroom, same thing poop and pee. Now at the time i had hardwood floors and i didnt want the pee to continue to seep into the floor. Third day i went to work and put him in the bathroom which is tile, no issue with the floor but still came home to poop, pee and he managed to turn my shower on, which i had to laugh at haha

My dog is now 100% crate trained, it wasnt what i wanted to do but in order to save my house and get my dog in line, it was what i had to do. Right now im at work and he's home in the crate. I let him out twice in the morning, after the second time out i dont need to say a thing, he comes in and runs as fast as he can to his crate where he sits and waits for me to bring him a bone. He never poops or pees in the crate and there are even times i will be home and he'll just go lay in the crate, it almost becomes their little sanctuary, the place they can call their own.

When i got Carter he was, for lack of a better term... an ass. And to no fault of his own, he just had no training. He would crap on the floor right in front of you if he had to go and it wasnt because i didnt let him out enough, he just didnt respect me. Day in and day out for *2 months* i worked with him and trained him to be the incredible dog he is today. Just yesterday i was at my parents house for a little while and they have two dogs, i was upstairs and went downstairs and both of my parents dogs went barreling by me, Carter followed behind me down the steps and my dad said wow he really wont pass you huh? And the simple answer is no, he wont pass me. Carter knows he doesnt go up or down steps before me, and also does not go in or out of rooms before me. Im the leader, i go first. I basically called it "sit" training, id make him sit at the bottom of the steps until i got to the top, then id call him to come. Same with going down, same with going in and out of rooms. If he even put a paw on the first step i would stop, come back down the steps and tell him no, then start up the steps again. He also had to sit to go out or come in. There were PLENTY of times, even weeks in where i would tell him to sit at the front door and he would just stand there, he knew the command and was testing me. I would go and sit down on the couch, watch 5 minutes of tv then go back to the door. He needed to learn i control when he goes out and comes in. He also didnt get to eat until i said he got to eat, i would fill his bowl and vary the time from from 20 seconds to maybe two minutes. I can now throw a chip down on the floor and he will sit there gazing at me until i give him the ok that he is allowed to eat the chip.

Nothing mentioned above was done by treat training either. I would praise him for a good job, but again treats are at my descretion, he shouldnt always get a treat for behavior he is just supposed to do. Some may disagree with this style of training but for me it worked like a charm and like i said it was every single day for two months. It became frustrating everytime i wanted to go upstairs, or in a room that id have to stop, make him stop and sit, then allow him to come but the dog i have today because of it made it all so worth it. Now that he's trained ive relaxed on so many of the rules, but his basic behavior is better. I dont make him sit to go outside anymore, but he also doesnt try to knock me over trying to get out the door. He waits until i open the door and get his leash then he'll stand in the doorway until i clip him. I also dont make him wait until i get all the way to the top of the steps before allowing him to come, but he waits until im at about the third or forth step before he starts to go and then he'll follow behind. I didnt need my dog to act like he was in boot camp, but to get to this point thats what it took for a little while just so he learned i ran the show and he didnt.

All dogs are different, maybe nothing above will work in your situation but i feel like there are alot of things you can try, try, and try again with some real time dedicated to it before putting the dog down.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

edsel1134 said:


> Its not that ive only done a small amount with him. Or anything in that nature. The e fence was to try and help him have a sense of this is where i can go. I can see it as a possible agressor as well.. Its off and he is in the fenced kenal. This is just a last resort. Today im taking him to a behavour specialist and the vet at the same time. They are going to run some tests. And no quick ones either. This is a 3 hour appt. And sorry about typing your name wrong. Just a little worked up and trying to do the right thing.


How did it go? Or do you need to wait for results? What did the behaviorist suggest?


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

OK..Well..good and bad news.
Good news first.
The specialist passed him with flying colors. Im not a horrible owner or treating him wrong or anything. But we noticed something which ill explain soon.

The bad
Well ive noticed him bumping his head into things. All my other pits have been rather careless so i didnt pay much mind to it. Test show a round mass behind his left eye. Not sure what it is yet. But after close observation he forgets his surroundings and panics with out me there. The reason i havent noticed it is becasue he is a tough ass and just acts like it never happens. In till some one walks by or something. They think he is freaking out and protecting him self. Also some other tests suggest he may have some chemical issues in his mind? Most this confuses me a bit. Result will be in soon. Vet told me to cherrish what time i can with him and keep him away from people. The woman at the counter who he greeted very kindly at the start he almost grabed when we were about to leave. A lot more going on here then we thought. IM devistated but relieved at the same time


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

Still a little confused but i will explain more once i know more


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

edsel1134 said:


> OK..Well..good and bad news.
> Good news first.
> The specialist passed him with flying colors. Im not a horrible owner or treating him wrong or anything. But we noticed something which ill explain soon.
> 
> ...


That is truly sad. I wish you the best that can be. Keep us updated.


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

Will do man. Just every thing makes sense why its just been that last few months.. :/


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

that is heart breaking, but like u said, it makes more sense now. i think alot of times people chalk it up to the breed, like to blame the dog. but thats why everyone suggested having him checked out. the dog cant tell u that something hurts or is wrong.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

edsel1134 said:


> OK..Well..good and bad news.
> Good news first.
> The specialist passed him with flying colors. Im not a horrible owner or treating him wrong or anything. But we noticed something which ill explain soon.
> 
> ...


I feel like you do, relief that there might indeed be SOMETHING wrong, but sad for you as well. Hopefully the bump might be manageable and could also be effecting his vision which might cause a fear aggressive reaction. If there is something wrong I hope you are able to afford the bills to get him healthy and happy for his sake and yours. Kinda makes sense if the lawn mower is loud and he has headaches I would get pissed at it too, lol. Sorry its not funny, but I cant say I blame him if his head is bothering him to react so harshly. Thank you for updating us.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well glad you were able to get some answers. Sounds very familiar to a horse I had. Was telling Ames about him. He used to be just fine we would ride and jump and then just out of the blue he would snap , throw meoff, into walls, he would run into walls, jump over gates and crash through the barn. He would be in his stall and I brushing him and next thing id be pinned against the wall. We found a tumor in his brain 3 months after we bought him. The vet said it was adding so much pressure that was causing him pain and possibly some sort of dementia moments and he would just lose it. 
His tumor was located where they couldnt remove it all and we had to put him down. What are they doing for tests? are they going to bio it and see if its cancerous? Sad but atleast you are getting some answers. This is why we always say get a vet check , this breed hides pain well and sometimes it is hard to tell what is going on with them. This is better news then having nothing come back and finding it to be genetic . Keep us posted.


----------



## pitifull (Apr 27, 2012)

Exercise, Exercise, Exercise, Exercise and MORE Exercise AND a good behaviorist. And if that doesn't work.....


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

pitifull said:


> Exercise, Exercise, Exercise, Exercise and MORE Exercise AND a good behaviorist. And if that doesn't work.....


excercise doesnt work if its a health issue like it appears, I would hold off on too much util you know whats wrong with your pup...


----------



## pitifull (Apr 27, 2012)

ames said:


> excercise doesnt work if its a health issue like it appears, I would hold off on too much util you know whats wrong with your pup...


your right, I got tired of reading the entire thread. NOTE TO SELF - read the entire thread :hammer:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

pitifull said:


> your right, I got tired of reading the entire thread. NOTE TO SELF - read the entire thread :hammer:


Haha won't be your last time. you're ahead of me I didn't realize that til like post 300


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Edsel I'm very sorry for the news you have received. I'll be keeping you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

They are doing more tests next week and we will see. Possible tumor..about the size of a nickle i guess and he is a baby only 57 lbs so thats pretty big. Im keeping him inside with me and walking him out to go potty and right back in. They dont know to much but next week i will know for sure :/.. But not looking to good for him


----------



## bonliveson (May 9, 2012)

so sad to hear about your dilema OP. i hope you can find a solution that allows the dog to live a long, healthy life! 

anyway, when i think of how wonderful my bon (my first and only pup) was from the time i took her from her litter, i just beam with pride. it coulda been her, it coulda been me or us together. from a personal standpoint, i see the nobility standpoint of rescuing a DOG from a shelter. but since i'm no dog whisperer (that i am aware of , i would only go the route of starting with a PUP. am i alone in this thinking?


----------

